# Strange sounds on the Rogue



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Catamount?


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

That would have been my best guess as I saw a couple of them there last year. I just couldn't imagine a cat making that sound, but maybe.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

I am betting it was a fox.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I bet it was a fox too... they have a laugh that sounds really human. and it ends with a rattling purr like sound.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

YouTube has recorded fox sounds,etc. to check out and see if that was it or not.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I heard that sound when camping on the San Juan years ago...my friend who is a naturalist, identified the sound as coming from a cougar aka, catamount (probably a contraction from "cat of the mountain"), mountain screamer, and painter...courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

cougars can sound a lot like a woman screaming...not so much like one laughing. Pretty scary sound when you hear one. I did once, and fortunately I could see the animal when it screamed...would have been seriously freaky if I couldn't.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I've checked YouTube and none of the fox or cats sounded as much like a person as this did, not to say it couldn't have been either. Phillips description sounded right on though.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Sasquatch maybe?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I have heard a cougar screaming, it literally sounds like a woman getting stabbed in the shower like on psycho


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

X2 on the Squatch.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Madrone monkeys?


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Jackalope, duh.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

almortal said:


> Jackalope, duh.


Not likely. Their populations have been devastated after their primary prey has been nearly extirpated. Their main food source is, of course, the Nauga, and most of them were hunted out for their hides in the '70s.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

*maybe it actually was a woman laughing*

Sound does strange things in canyons, especially that one. I like that spooky factor down there, especially this time of year. 

While it very likely was an animal of some sort, the road to Marial is only about a mile (and 1,000 feet vertical) above Quail Creek at that point, and there are several homes up there on that road near where it crosses the upper end of the drainage. It is possible you were hearing echos from someone up there.

That said, I'm hoping it was Sasquatch.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

If it wasn't for the rattling purr at the end of the laughter, I'd have thought it was a lady. I'm going with sasquatch.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

*Monkeys*



Will Amette said:


> Madrone monkeys?


 I was thinking the same thing! Introduced my kids to those just last month there! 

We saw a bear in between the Grave creek rapids and a sow with two cubs across from Tacoma. No laughing women across from us though.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Squirrels?*

Depending on the situation, squirrels can make that sound.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Ezcruzr said:


> If it wasn't for the rattling purr at the end of the laughter, I'd have thought it was a lady. I'm going with sasquatch.


I'm doubling down on it being a lady sasquatch, although I'm not sure how anyone but another sasquatch could tell.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

In July 1975 an SRV Crewboss was killed on the Quail Creek Fire.
He had four of his brothers on his crew.

This was on the north side of the river a ways up the hill.

Be careful out there.
One never knows.


----------



## FlipLine (Jun 8, 2010)

"Jackalope"? In New Mexico we have Antelabbits. We also have La LLorona but she's not known to laugh much. I was told this is what a treed cougar in Oregon looks like:


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Can we just agree it is the sound of the last jackalope being stepped on by a sasquatch running from the ghost of a firefighter?


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

Only if we agree that the chuckle comes from a treed cougar.


----------



## FlipLine (Jun 8, 2010)

When a treed cougar is involved I've been known to agree to pretty much anything...even a left run at Bedrock if that's what it takes.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I'D run left at Bed Rock for that treed Cougar...


----------

